

The robots are coming to take your job away - cwan
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article6931585.ece

======
Dove
Robots taking jobs is not a bad thing. It's a very good thing. It's briefly
painful for the person who has to find a new job, but then the product is
cheaper and better for everyone else. Forever.

Jobs don't disappear. They just change. The industrial revolution made cheap
many products that had previously been expensive or required armies of
laborers to produce. And then it made _available_ many more that had
previously been unthinkable. A transition to a robot/information economy would
have a similar effect; today's burger flipper is tomorrow's burger recipe
artisan or perhaps robot maintainer/programmer, and can run a whole store by
himself. And the cost and variety of gourmet food drops to about the cost of
the ingredients.

~~~
baguasquirrel
I don't know why we even bother to try to explain this to people anymore.
Don't you ever get sick of this sensationalist vibe in the Western press wrt
computers and robots "taking away people's jobs", and subsequently repeating
what you just said, time and time again? We should start taking a new approach
to it.

Robots are going to take your jobs away suckers. And WE'RE the ones who are
going to make them! Ah huahahahaha.

